# Visiting Italy - visa requirement query



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am new here in the Italy forum. I would like to seek some advise please.
I am a non-EU citizen married to a British citizen. I have a biometric residence permit as part of my spouse visa. My husband and I would like to visit Italy for a holiday.I am just counfused with the EU directive 2004/38/CE- will travelling with my EU spouse won't require me a Schengen visa? Or do I need to apply a Schengen visa in advance before coming to Italy?

Thank you in advance for your response.


----------

